# Lawnboy 2 stroke mower



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Got a Lawnboy 10323 2 stroke mower which will start and run for a short time and then cut off. Will restart when choked and will again cut off. Cleaned the entire fuel system and put in fresh mix but no improvement. Am looking at the armature...might be close enough to the flywheel to barely touch. Anyone know what the air gap on this might be? Could it be the problem? Suggestions????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check to make sure the muffler isn't plugged.


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Checked muffler*

Hank, Thanks for the reply. I checked the muffler and it looks ok. It's a strange one though with a pipe going under the deck and then back up into the head. This is my first 2 stroke with a bowl/float carb. I cleaned out the fuel system again and it started right up but surged slightly until it warmed up. Ran smooth for about 2-3 minutes and started to cut off. Played around with the throttle and kept it running a little longer but the power was down and it finally cut off. Would restart but with little power and then cut off. ???????????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, I'm not a LB expert... just know that I see a lot of them with plugged mufflers.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It's the ports that get clogged, the muffler can look ok but still be clogged, you have to remove the muffler which will expose the exhaust ports, move the piston until it covers the ports then clean as much carbon as possible then move the piston down past the ports and clean the remaining carbon, remove the sparkplug and crank several times to blow out the carbon that has gotten into the combustion chamber. Put it all back together and give it a try. A Lawnboy always runs better with clean exhaust ports. Have a nice Day. Geo


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Geo, I was out of answers as all previous solutions had failed.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

AND,,,,,,,, you have left us hanging, did it help. Oh, and have a nice day. Geo


----------

